# blank sizes



## jimmyjames (Aug 1, 2013)

This weekend I will be processing some of the walnut burl I have into blanks, I'm asking the crowd whats the most popular blank sizes, I'm going to cut some 3x3x9 and 3x3x12's for pepper mills, some 1 3/4x1 3/4x 5 and 1 3/4 x 1 3/4 x 5 for partial and full duck calls. Some 2x2x4 for stoppers. And then pen blanks out of the trimmings. I haven't seen many walnut burl bowl blanks around or larger blanks for erasing either, what should I cut?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 1, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> This weekend I will be processing some of the walnut burl I have into blanks, I'm asking the crowd whats the most popular blank sizes, I'm going to cut some 3x3x9 and 3x3x12's for pepper mills, some 1 3/4x1 3/4x 5 and 1 3/4 x 1 3/4 x 5 for partial and full duck calls. Some 2x2x4 for stoppers. And then pen blanks out of the trimmings. I haven't seen many walnut burl bowl blanks around or larger blanks for erasing either, what should I cut?



The problem with bowl blanks is they get expensive really quickly as the size goes up. Most common sizes that I look for are between 6 and 12 inches. That's just me though. A 12 inch walnut burl blank would be prohibitively expensive I think especially when you add in shipping costs. It's a tough call. Get another opinion but I would think that 6 to 8 inch would be a popular size and would not be as expensive. JMO


----------



## TimR (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the most economical way to get a bowl blank from the burls would be a cap cut. 2" thick or so not counting bark would make for a nice size that would have little waste, especially if user can get a core out. If you price by weight, that's gonna keep costs in line. I'll be watching if you do.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2013)

If you're trying to maximize the $$$ from the wood, the sad fact is the smaller you cut the more $$$ you'll realize. I don't necessarily mean into pen blanks exclusively but some species with tight enough figure and or color contrast will defintely bring the most by being sawn into pen blanks. Based on the membership here, the walnut burl you have is probably going to be most profitable cut into some pen blanks for the tightest stuff, then pot calls, knife scales, a few gun grips, small bowl blanks, with a couple of large bowl blanks for the truly addicted turners with more cash than good sense.  Flute blanks on ebay or if you have the clientele can bring good money but only from the top echelon of makers. There's a lot of amateur and semi pro flute makers that can't shell out the bucks. 

You got to know your market, and if you plan to market it here keep in mind we have a lot of bowl/HF turners, pen turners, call makers, knife guys . . .


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2013)

I wouldn't focus on getting specific sizes, but I would cut for the best yield(quality not quantity). For stoppers, I usually cut to 1 5/8" square by 2.5 to 3"... 2x2x4" will have a lot of waste for stoppers. The 2"sq stock seems to be popular with the call makers, but I might not cut them to specific lengths except by request... Seems like some prefer pieces longer than 5" at times. I'd bet that you end up with a lot of pen and stopper blanks from the off cuts, so I'd cut for larger pieces first.

For bowl blanks, the standard sizes seem to be half as thick as they are square(ie.4x4x2, 6x6x3, 8x8x4, etc). I'm not suggesting that those sizes are 'right', but that seems to be the standard. Peppermill blanks are generally 3" sq by varying lengths from 8" on up.

I'm not sure any of that babble is helpful, but there it is.:i_dunno:


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> If you're trying to maximize the $$$ from the wood, the sad fact is the smaller you cut the more $$$ you'll realize. I don't necessarily mean into pen blanks exclusively but some species with tight enough figure and or color contrast will defintely bring the most by being sawn into pen blanks. Based on the membership here, the walnut burl you have is probably going to be most profitable cut into some pen blanks for the tightest stuff, then pot calls, knife scales, a few gun grips, small bowl blanks, with a couple of large bowl blanks for the truly addicted turners with more cash than good sense.  Flute blanks on ebay or if you have the clientele can bring good money but only from the top echelon of makers. There's a lot of amateur and semi pro flute makers that can't shell out the bucks.
> 
> You got to know your market, and if you plan to market it here keep in mind we have a lot of bowl/HF turners, pen turners, call makers, knife guys . . .



That's what I figured. I look around on the net to try to find other walnut burl blocks by about the only thing I ever find is pen blanks, if I do find larger blanks like 3x3x12 half of it is sapwood and the other half barely has any figure in it at all. I will just cut a few different sizes and see how they do and then cut the rest accordingly. I will probably cut some knife scales and gun grips as well, not sure if I have seen them sold green but it wouldn't take long for a piece of wood that size to dry.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 1, 2013)

Dang nows the time I wish I had a jump saw for chunks this big or a huge radial arm saw....


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 1, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Dang nows the time I wish I had a jump saw for chunks this big or a huge radial arm saw....



Bigger more efficient equipment is always nice! I bought a large (16") radial arm saw last fall but it has an electrical issue that I didn't discover until I got it home to test it. Paid only $100 bucks for it but it needs $100-200 in repairs before I will be able to use it. It was on the back burner but will be going in this week or next for the repair.


----------



## jimmyjames (Aug 1, 2013)

16" travel or a 16" blade radial arm saw?


----------



## justturnin (Aug 1, 2013)

1.5x1.5x7 for Trumpet and Tubes
4x4x1 for those pot calls
Stoppers I do 1.5x1.5x2.25
Peppermill you already got and the 3x3x4.5 blanks can be for "lidded box" makers
Pens seem to go best as Jumbos 0.875x0.875x5.25 cover most if not all pens but my experience is Walnut pen blanks don't sell well so I would not cut a ton of them


----------



## Kevin (Aug 1, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> ... if I do find larger blanks like 3x3x12 half of it is sapwood and the other half barely has any figure in it at all. ...



Mixed sap and heart is my favorite so figure or not I'll take those off your hands before you burn them.


----------

